# Salvage DishNetwork DVR 510 use...



## meokedoke2 (Feb 13, 2005)

I bought outrite a DVR 510 from Dish Network and tolerated their shoddy service for the contracted one year contract... NOW it is mine... I have subscribed cable locally... On page 18 of the DishDVR manual it states " Use the TV Antenna/Cable In to connect a broadcast TV antenna or cable TV box to the receiver"... The TV Antenna/Cable In connection is only available thru the TV Set Out... 

BUT it won't work!!! Is there a work around or something I am missing???
Thx.
meokedoke2,,,


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The TV Antenna/Cable in is a pass through. You connect the antenna/cable in to your antenna or cable and connect the RF out to your TV. You then use the TV/Video button on the remote to switch between the satellite and antenna/cable. The 510 does NOT have a cable/OTA tuner if that is what you thought. You MUST use your TV tuner to select the cable/OTA channel.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

meokedoke2 said:


> I bought outrite a DVR 510 from Dish Network and tolerated their shoddy service for the contracted one year contract... NOW it is mine... I have subscribed cable locally... On page 18 of the DishDVR manual it states " Use the TV Antenna/Cable In to connect a broadcast TV antenna or cable TV box to the receiver"... The TV Antenna/Cable In connection is only available thru the TV Set Out...
> 
> BUT it won't work!!! Is there a work around or something I am missing???
> Thx.
> meokedoke2,,,


This is a heads up, ALL Satellite DVR's (DirecTV and Dish) are DE-VOID of a MPEG2 encoder. A MPEG2 Encoder is REQUIRED if you want to be able to take any Analog source and be able to record it to a Hard Drive.

Dish has ONE DVR (921) that unit can record OTA signals, but ONLY Digital Signals as they are already encoding in MPEG2. With that all said you would have to keep the unit connected to a Dish Signal and set up manual event timers to record time slots on specific OTA Digital channels.

Have fun with cable! If you don't want Dish service anymore then your 510 is useless, unless you wish to watch any already recorded events on the Hard Drive over and over and over again.

BTW why would any service provider want to sell you a piece of hardware below cost and then be able to use it without a subscription to their service. Huumm, last I heard you could NOT use a Cable DVR without a subscription either.

Don't want Dish anymore then I would suggest you sell your DVR on the internet or on this forum. The 501, and 508 seem to have a better resale value as they do NOT incur a DVR fee, as the 510, 522 and 921 DVR's do.

John


----------

